# Food Saver bags / rolls



## shaggy91954 (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone got a good site to order good sealer bags or rolls for cheap?  I checked out the older post, but was just wondering if anyone has found anything better.  Always looking for a bargain, and I'm really suspicious of what I might end up with from ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

I ordered a roll from Amazon    I'll look and see what I pad  not sure if I got a good deal got  it when i got my sealer

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2015)

Lookin for bags.... I'd check around or here's a site sponsored link....

http://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

[h1]11" x 50' Roll of Vacuum Sealer Commercial Grade Vacuum Bags[/h1]

by Weston

     502 customer reviews

| 45 answered questions

List Price:$24.99Price:$17.48  & *FREE Shipping*  on orders over $35. Details


----------



## red dog (Feb 26, 2015)

I get all my bags from Lisa at vacuum sealers unlimited. She posts a discount code for us members that will get you 10% off. Fast shipping and great customer service. Check the last thread at this link for the February code.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124305/vacuum-sealing-discount-for-all-members/40


----------



## goliath (Feb 26, 2015)

i agree ... Lisa at vacuum sealers unlimited has the best bags around. DESTROY food saver bags hands down and 1/2 the price......  i order the 600 bag case cause i know i am gonna need them sooner or later !!!
can get rolls, and any size bag ya need.

Goliath


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll be buying my next bags and rolls from her

Gary


----------

